# Reformed Baptist churches in Austin, TX?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 17, 2011)

Evening all.

During the first week of this coming March, I am planning to fly out to Austin to visit the main campus of the University of Texas. It is currently leading the pack in regards to graduate school choices, and there are many factors that can't be investigated online. One of those factors would be a church I can call home.


As such, is anyone aware of a reformed baptist church within about 15 minutes of downtown Austin that I could visit during my trip?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 17, 2011)

Bryan, the nearest thing I could find is:

Providence Reformed Baptist Church
Pastor Phillip M. Way

Mailing Address:
PO Box 1495, 
Marble Falls, TX 78654

Meeting Place:
Marble Falls, TX

Visit our website for directions and a map: 
www.providencerbc.org


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2011)

Several PCA churches in the area. You could join, but not hold office. 

For Baptist, you might look at About Us 

Probably won't quite be what you want, but may be doable.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 17, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Pastor Phillip M. Way



If his encouraging comments on Facebook are any indication of this brother's preaching and life, I heartily commend his ministry!

PuritanBoard's own Jonathan Hunt is listed alongside Pastor Way on the "Time in the Word Ministries SermonAudio page


----------



## elnwood (Dec 19, 2011)

Dayspring Fellowship is just outside of downtown Austin.
http://dsf.org/

I have visited and greatly enjoyed the fellowship there.

They are baptistic and Calvinistic but hold to New Covenant Theology. Also, their pastor just died in a tragic car accident last month.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 19, 2011)

I know Matt chandler is somewhere in that area if you like some new calvinism ^-^


----------



## JML (Dec 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> Several PCA churches in the area. You could join, but not hold office.



Sorry for somewhat derailing the thread but is this an across the board thing in the PCA that Baptists can join and not baptize their children?


----------



## LeeD (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been to this church and visited with a few of the elders...I would definitely recommend them to you:

http://www.highpointeaustin.org


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> Sorry for somewhat derailing the thread but is this an across the board thing in the PCA that Baptists can join and not baptize their children?



Several threads on that in the past few years. Whether the parent gets disciplined or not would turn on the session of the church - it's going to vary - and the age of the children. (When does a child cease to be an infant). Remember, you're going to tend to find the more conservative PCAers here. There's a fairly wide range in the denomination.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Weston Stoler said:


> I know Matt chandler is somewhere in that area if you like some new calvinism



In the area only by Texas standards - about a 4 hour drive to Flower Mound, Texas (main campus) - video locations in North Dallas (probably 15 minutes closer) and Denton - somewhat farther. (About the same distance as driving from Decatur to 50 miles the other side of Montgomery).


----------

